

Privacy Preserving FB-Like button in Firefox from Mozilla - ChrisArchitect
https://blog.mozilla.org/privacy/2012/10/22/being-social-with-privacy-in-mind/

======
dannytt
German publisher heise.de has build a 2 click solution jQuery plugin to
protect users privacy which works cross browser:
<http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/> But interesting move.

